# Oil Derrick (pics)



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone, I thought I would post a couple pics of my fall/winter project. First time post, so I hope this all works.

[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/vg3616084/Trains%20046.jpg[/b][/url] 

_(Image file size to large (i.e. 3.2MB) changed to link, SteveC mod.)_

[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/vg3616084/Trains%20047.jpg[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size to large (i.e. 4.5MB) changed to link, SteveC mod.)_

[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/vg3616084/Trains%20049.jpg[/b][/url]
_(Image file size to large (i.e. 3.4MB) changed to link, SteveC mod.)_ 

Again, Hope this works. 
Thx, 
Vernon


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice. What do they call that pump thing at the bottom?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice looking oil derrick, you are going to have to add another area to your modules for an oil field. 
Steve


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautifully Done, Vernon...and a belated welcome to MLS!

Take care,
Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Gives you an impression of the magnitude of the thing.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. Any picture(s) of the top of your derrick. The black details are lost against the dark backdrop. I'd love to see what you've done on top. 

Robert


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet derrick!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just curious where that particular configuration was used? 

Around here (Pa, NY, Ohio field) those electric nodding donkeys are mostly used to pump old wells where the derrick is long gone. A new well (being drilled or proved) in the old days would have had an enginehouse with a big gas or steam engine, a large bandwheel and walking beam. And then either a small engine driven nodding donkey, or a large "power" running several (up to 20 or so) wells via sucker rods. 

But then, I don't know how newer (post 1930's) oil wells looked. 

Modern gas wells are drilled with those truck mounted rotary thingies.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice project Mik. That will be a real attention getter. Has a real authentic look to it, congrats. 

Joe Mc


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Joe McGarry on 01/20/2009 3:23 PM
Very nice project Mik. That will be a real attention getter. Has a real authentic look to it, congrats. 

Joe Mc

I didn't do it. I did have plans for one around here someplace, but it worked out to something like 3-1/2 feet tall, 2 feet wide and 15 inches deep = NO ROOM!


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Couple of replies:

Bills: Not sure what item you are speaking of, can you give anymore details (color, location on platform, etc)

SLemcke: Dad and I really want to get larger, but I think we are at our max with the trailer (30x40), not sure where else we could put anything, max width in OK is 102 on the Turnpike we are at 101-5/8.


Robert: I have attached 2 more pics of just the top (made them smaller this time),I took the bolsters (modified) and 1 set of the wheels I used off the Hartland tank car that is the tank on the platform (still need to weather the pipe and tanks). Still want to add some chain and other small details.


















Mik: I really didn't have a derrick I was modeling, I liked one that I had in HO and one in On3-kinda combined the 2--if you "google" "oil derrick" there in the images are some real derrick photos that look close to the one I have built. The walking beam is more modern, but it fits well (and walks up and down).


A couple of my club member have asked for overall sizes: The platform is 12" x 21", derrick from top of platform is 26" tall-7"x7" square at the bottom. Platform is about 1/2in tall from top of layout.


If there are anyone question please ask, really enjoying MLS. Thanks for all the nice comments.

Vernon


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vernon, didn't mean to sound accusatory, it looks good, I just never saw one like that. 

More pics I scrounged, for those interested in this kind of space eating lunacy....still wish I could lay my hands on the drawings. OR the pics I took of the working one some fellow built in 1" scale (a bit over 8-1/2 feet tall!) OR the pics I took of the guy who had a working 1/4 scale Reid oil field engine, power and 4 sucker rod pumpjacks.... 

Wells built to this design were often called "Pennsylvania Standard"... 

Youngsville, Pa 









Sistersville WV 









and, of course, Titusville


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vg3616084 on 01/20/2009 3:36 PM
_{snip...}_ I have attached 2 more pics of just the top (made them smaller this time)_{snip...}_ 

Vernon 
The maximum width allowed for images is 640 pixels (cuts down the need to scroll left & right on older systems), just make sure to use the compression for JPEG type files to keep the file size somewhere 100KB or less (helps with download time for individuals that are stuck with old style slow dial-up connections).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What do they call that pump thing at the bottom?


I think that's "the pump thing at the bottom."


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Torby, 
it looks like one of those bird toys that keep dipping their head in a glass of water.


----------

